# "POP" again......internal upgrades?



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

:doh:

Was in 2wd blasting through a pretty nasty hole and heard a loud "pop" followed by no power to the rear wheels. Axles, diff, & prop shaft still in place & looking good, but not turning from the motor.....flipped into 4wd to assist a chick on a 700 grizz trying to snatch me out and promptly twisted that front yoke off again(drive shaft loop passed the "test" with flying colors). 

Was thinking of having all the engine gear-train & that yoke cryo'd, but really want to step to a billet thru-shaft. - Anyone know of one available aftermarket or am I going to have to have it made? 

Thanks,
- Jp


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should just retro fit some shafts from a toyota truck or something.. lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was thinking allison transmission shafts, but at the rate I'm going I could probably break those too.......


It seems there's no aftermarket support for the kitty through shaft as very few people have broken it. Since I only lost rwd & the front was still smooth & pulling(prior to the yoke failure) it would seem that I only broke the "rear secondary driven shaft" which basically just slips onto the main thru-shaft and goes outside the case to where the rear drive flange goes on it. - At only $33 brand-new and not having to split the cases to swap it I may just let it go and figure that as my "fusible" link to keep from chasing issues further up the drive & cost trains(lol). This one was OE, so at least 3 years of various motor builds & nitrous hits while racing, so that's not too bad. 

If I can find someplace to do it I may have that shaft and the front yoke cryo treated. I haven't had any luck with the Cajun Cryo place that I was recommended before calling or emailing me back.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

U may wanna pull it and double check. U could of sheared the shaft inside the motor. I did this to mine like a month ago lots rwd and only had front and when i checked it out i had broke my shaft that went in the motor so i pulled motor out ma bike and looked inside it from the hole where the shaft came out and i had sheared it inside the motor. Pics to show what happin to mine


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll pull it before I order anything for sure. 

The way the kitty thru shaft is designed, at the rear of the main shaft is a splined section that the bevel gear slides onto & then the rear out-put shaft slides on behind it. That rear shaft then necks down through the middle & steps back up to fit the output bearing and rear drive flange. - It would be very unlikely to break the main shaft spline section instead of the necked down section of the output, and if it had it would more than likely have let the bevel gear loose enough to have not had front wheel drive afterwards.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea could b that. Mines kinda like that, it comes out the motor and the u joints there then behind the u joint theres another shaft about 6 inches that goes into that one and into the read diff. Its craxy how that middle shaft never broke on mine and it sheard inside ma motor


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both of the shafts I'm talking about on mine are inside the motor. There is a main thru-shaft along with this rear secondary shaft, both of which are inside the engine cases. That shaft slides over the main shaft on the same splines as the bevel gear and then sticks out the back of the case where the drive flange bolts on to it for the rear drive shaft to bolt up to.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just scored a complete take-out thru-shaft(both sections) and the bevel gears off ebay for $80 shipped from powersportsnation. - Shouldn't need half that, but I need to get it here ASAP to turn around and send everything to Cajun Cryo & get it back in time to make the Trucks Gone Wild event the end of this month. 

Another new yoke, the thru-shaft seals and some other misc coming new from DCP. 

Awaiting a quote from Whoolie shop to go ahead and get a winch on this tank too, will be ordering a HIS kit as well. - Wish I could go ahead and swing a green LED kit from him, but I'm running out of toy funds. 



Pimpin' my ride!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got the motor out and bottom "pan" off yesterday. Just as I was thinking, It broke the rear section of the through shaft, snapped it cleaner than you could cut it(no fracture lines, pores, etc, smooth/clean break). - As my fenders say, "Straight-Up USA Horsepower".

Both sections of the through shaft, the bevel gears, and the new front yoke will be headed to Cajun Cryo as soon as the new shafts & yoke get here. 

I'll post up pics in a day or two, un-real how clean it broke.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope that solves all the issues! Breaking an axle is one thing, thru-shafts.. totally different horse!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ exactly! Occasional axles or prop-shafts are part of the game with what we do with these things, but constant hard-parts failures ain't cutting it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally uploaded pics - 



















*shaft is slid apart to show break*

and front yoke #2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW :bigeyes:


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is crazy. I hope you get it back together in time. Good Luck


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

This kitty is making some POWA! 

Parts will be at home when I get there, but will not be the cryo'd stuff. Having to hold off on the treatment enable to make this ride. - I ordered the above two pieces new this week which will make for a complete spare set-up to send out for cryo w/o having to down the bike again.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Man. Lucky it didnt get the bevels! Doesnt gorilla make a through shaft for the t cat? Or is that just a prop shaft?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats some good carnage! Hopefully the kitty can stay together to pull me out  I have no shame being pulled out by any brand!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> This kitty is making some POWA!
> 
> Parts will be at home when I get there, but will not be the cryo'd stuff. Having to hold off on the treatment enable to make this ride. - I ordered the above two pieces new this week which will make for a complete spare set-up to send out for cryo w/o having to down the bike again.


I want to see some pics of this thing. Where can i find them at? Must be a pretty bad dude to cause that carnage.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

There's pics in the rides section on here, mostly with the terms still on it though it's on the law2's now. 


It's got the gorilla prop shaft in it, but no one makes an aftermarket through shaft for them that I could find.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, so I'm going to drop from the 23-2400 stall spring down to the one that's around 18-1900 to help lessen the shock load on everything. It's not like the bike needs much stall, plenty of power & I don't really race it. 

My new parts showed up yesterday, so the bevels, both sections of the through shaft, all associated bearings, and the front yoke will be headed back to cryo shortly for treatment. 


Pending how the bike does beyond that I am seriously contemplating a tire change. I absolutely love the law2's, but may seriously consider dropping down to the 28" version once it's released. - My buddy took it through a pit once this weekend after taking his XMR through it. After closely watching both tires in action, I will say w/o a doubt the law2's grab hold of *FAR* more/larger chunks of muck and just heave them aside gnawing for traction. With that said, there were a few places he got through that I didn't, simply because I could feel how loaded down the bike was when locked in in thick stuff and I knew that I could very easily break something in that situation, thus I elected to simply take a light pull on the winch and walk it out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good choice... Maybe that will help, w/ the cryo and lower stall. It should hold up much better.


----------

